# Inundações causaram as Ilhas Britânicas em 24H



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:45)

Um artigo acerca de um estudo realizado pelo Dr. Gupta do Imperial College, London 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...F4AVCBQUIV0?xml=/news/2006/09/25/nflood25.xml

Acham possível??


----------



## Santos (26 Set 2006 às 18:42)

Seringador disse:


> Um artigo acerca de um estudo realizado pelo Dr. Gupta do Imperial College, London
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...F4AVCBQUIV0?xml=/news/2006/09/25/nflood25.xml
> 
> Acham possível??



EhEh 24 HORAS...........


----------



## Z13 (26 Set 2006 às 18:57)

Parece-me pouco provavel... mas... we'll never know


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 21:05)

a isso ter acontecido, deve ter morrido gente como o raio nao??


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 21:42)

Esta parece mais uma história da carochinha  , 24h de diluvio?hehhehh ele existe com cada noticia.

É como esta bela noticia de que estamos com a temperatura mais alta em 1 milhão de anos . 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15003895/


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 21:44)

LUPER disse:


> Esta parece mais uma história da carochinha  , 24h de diluvio?hehhehh ele existe com cada noticia.
> 
> É como esta bela noticia de que estamos com a temperatura mais alta em 1 milhão de anos .
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15003895/



Carago!!! Falta pouco para vir um estudo que a terra está mais quente que o Sol


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 22:39)

Minho disse:


> Carago!!! Falta pouco para vir um estudo que a terra está mais quente que o Sol



E não está???


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 23:05)

dj_alex disse:


> E não está???



Pois está!!!


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 00:00)

Minho disse:


> Carago!!! Falta pouco para vir um estudo que a terra está mais quente que o Sol



Esse é o proximo passo, uma subida de 30º em pouco mais de 10 anos     . Este fanatismo não é ciência, ciência é outra coisa, aqui não existe outra opnião, é um dado consumado o aquecimento, o gelo derrete todo até na Sibéria.   Vamos andado e vamos vendo, porque meus amigos o aquecimento já deixou de existir, a nossa amiga tem os dias contados com esta configuração.

Só preciso de ver o resultado final deste Inverno, para já estamos a ser varidos por B's, tal como deveremos ser daqui por diante, e o A dos Açores deverá de baixar pra Sul e deixar-nos de incomodar


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 09:35)

De facto era o que eu pensava, acredito mais depressa no aquecimento globval a 100 anos....


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Set 2006 às 09:48)

Seringador disse:


> Um artigo acerca de um estudo realizado pelo Dr. Gupta do Imperial College, London
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...F4AVCBQUIV0?xml=/news/2006/09/25/nflood25.xml
> 
> Acham possível??





Nunca se sabe... a geomorfologia pode revelar-nos espantosas situações modificações terrestres... Pode ter ocorrido... mas tb pode n ter ocorrido. seriam necessários mais estudos sobre o fundo do canal da mancha!


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 10:52)

Seringador disse:


> De facto era o que eu pensava, acredito mais depressa no aquecimento globval a 100 anos....



Parece mais o argumento de um filme... Mas nunca se sabe, a realidade tem se mostrado mais surpreendente do que a própria ficção.


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 11:53)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Parece mais o argumento de um filme... Mas nunca se sabe, a realidade tem se mostrado mais surpreendente do que a própria ficção.



Contudo confirmaram um enorme, massivo e repentino deslizamento de terras, numa larga área, em que há 400 a 500 mil anos era uma enorme depressão, que ficou coberta com esses sedimentos  
agoar comoa conteceu é que será mais complicado de comprova


----------

